# Base layers for the outdoors



## Jim (Sep 25, 2015)

What are you using in terms of base layers for fishing/hunting in warm and cold weather. I see some folks like light weight merino wool base layers to keep cool and wick moisture on warmer days, and then the same stuff to keep warm in the colder days? 

All this marketing jive and materials is driving me insane.


----------



## Kismet (Sep 25, 2015)

<--Old motorcyclist and camper.

Long sleeved silk undershirt which wicks away perspiration and dries it; light loose wool sweater which can be cold washed and not shrink up; fleece for bulk warm air trapping; windbreaking outer jacket of some sort. For cycles, I used RiderWear Aerostitch protective gore-tech outer wear.

Thin deerskin gloves, as well as car/tankbag stashed deerskin lined gauntlets.

Appropriate variations for hunting.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm a fan of synthetic base layers. I have a set of Under Armour Cold Gear that's about 10 years old now I guess.


----------



## rickybobbybend (Sep 25, 2015)

I like layering and also stick pretty much to synthetics for all of them...especially the base layer. A wool sweater is nice if you're not going to get wet, but I can seldom be sure of that in the outdoors. Cotton never makes the cut, and denim jeans are a real no-no in the cold and wet. Had a hard time breaking that habit.


----------



## Scott1298 (Sep 25, 2015)

I've learned in the last year that there is a big difference when your base layer wicks moisture away. Watch for it on sale, & Costco stocks an affordable Merino wool base layer here.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2015)

wet jeans are the worst! :LOL2:


----------



## TNtroller (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't hunt but for me, I've gotten some of the fleece lined jeans to wear while fishing during the winter months while fishing and they are surprisingly warm and work well for me. I usually put a pair of gore tex lined rain paints over with some muck brand boots for the feet. Upper body is a wicking material t shirt, then a long sleeve t shirt, a polar tec top with collar, and the gore tex rain jacket. Gore tex stops the wind chill effect but does not have any insulating value but this method works for me. I don't like gloves while fishing so i usually keep some of those air activated chemical hand warmers in my jacket pockets. A polar tec neck gator and toboggan tops it off when needed. 

I've found that a good gore tex outer shell works the best for me and I layer up as needed depending on the weather. I can always take some under layers off as needed.


----------



## Attwanl (Sep 27, 2015)

I use light layers and then quilt lined coveralls. Like Dickies or Carhart, with the zippers up the legs to take off easy to keep from over heating.


----------



## New River Rat (Oct 13, 2015)

rickybobbybend said:


> I like layering and also stick pretty much to synthetics for all of them...especially the base layer. A wool sweater is nice if you're not going to get wet, but I can seldom be sure of that in the outdoors. Cotton never makes the cut, and denim jeans are a real no-no in the cold and wet. Had a hard time breaking that habit.




This is how I roll as well. I have layered for quite a few years and it's easier to remove when you wear it than it is to put it on when you don't have it.

NEVER use cotton if there is a possibility of coming in contact with water..


----------



## BigTerp (Oct 13, 2015)

I have a set of Under Armour cold gear base layers from my baseball days at the University of Maryland. They are about 12 years old and I think are the original design. Not sure how the newer cold gear compares, but I love mine. I then layer over top with a pair of fleece wader pants and a fleece sweatshirt. Then it's either waders (if I'm on the river) or a pair of insulated fleece hunting pants. Nice an toasty even in the single digits while out duck hunting.


----------



## -CN- (Oct 13, 2015)

Under Armour Cold Gear. The shirt/pants sets that I have are 10 years old or so. I have some newer shirts and they are about the same. I use the Under Armour as my base layer and then regular long johns (shirt or bottom) over that if it's quite a bit colder out. This is all still relatively thin and I can layer my hunting, fishing, ATVing, or motorcycle riding gear over that. 
There are "generic" and less expensive brands of Under Armour sold at Wal Mart and other stores, and according to some of my year-round motorcycle riding friends, these brands are as good as Under Armour at doing their job, but wear and tear a lot quicker. 

On the subject of base layers, Under Armour HEAT gear works wonders on hot days. Long sleeve heat gear helps you to feel the breeze when out on the boat or other activities where you're on the move.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 13, 2015)

FWIW any of the good synthetic clothing is made of the same material and can be had in the same thickness, so IMHO you don't need $50 Under Armor gear when a $25 to $30 item of _same material and weight_ (probably same factory!) can be had by ColdPruf or other 'non-_famous_ brand' makers. 

I don't care if my base layers have a fancy label on them! And I just went through this, used to use Cabelas products execlusively, but lately the Kittery Trading Post has been sending out 25% coupons. *Jim *- you ought to take a look! I bought some ColdPruf items and love them! 

Here's a tip ... for any active sport, buy the TALL size so that the tail stay tucked in no matter what you're doing, like in the Winter when I race on snowshoes and wear a base layer of polypro against the skin. 

Link = https://www.kitterytradingpost.com/clothing/mens-clothing-base-layer-underwear/long-underwear

*Jim *- If you need any 15% off coupons, PM your email address and I'll forward them to you, as all you need is the "savings code" ...


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2015)

Huge! Tall is an issue for me, always come untucked lol! I have one coupon but if it does not work I will take you up on it. Love going to that store! Wife goes up and down the strip, I stay there :LOL2:


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 14, 2015)

Right on, Dale H. Thanks for sharing that info. Bookmarking that site.


----------



## jethro (Oct 14, 2015)

Sams club has some good deals on longies right now. I got 2 sets of tops and bottoms for less than $50 last week. And they seem pretty good.


----------



## AllOutdoors (Oct 14, 2015)

Merino wool is great. Stay away from cotton. I like polar fleece. Anything in and outer layer that is windproof is worth it's weight in gold. Cutting the north wind on stand or from a boat ride can be crucial for staying warm. Plus it can allow for lighter base layers in case it warms up and you need to shed the outer layer. Like has been said....you don't need name brand synthetics (under armour).


----------



## DaleH (Oct 14, 2015)

AllOutdoors said:


> I like polar fleece. Anything in and outer layer that is windproof is worth it's weight in gold. Cutting the north wind on stand or from a boat ride can be crucial for staying warm.


Good point, I too love fleece products ... but a good nylon product or other "wind stopping" garment is also needed ... especially on the boat!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2015)

Get a StormR jacket and be done with it. January in the surf and still warm


----------



## Jim (Oct 16, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Get a StormR jacket and be done with it. January in the surf and still warm



You buy it for me money bags! 

This is for commuting(crappy Boston transportation system) and hunting.....stalk and sit.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 16, 2015)

Jim said:


> Captain Ahab said:
> 
> 
> > Get a StormR jacket and be done with it. January in the surf and still warm
> ...





I just tried to order your one - the 5X is out of stock right now


Wait for it! (umm weight for it i mean  )


----------



## Jim (Oct 16, 2015)

Captain Ahab said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Captain Ahab said:
> ...



Jerk! :LOL2:


----------



## chuck99z28 (Oct 27, 2015)

I've been using 12 volt electric motorcycle trouser liners. They draw about 3 amps.

They're like wearing an electric blanket. Warm and toasty. A bit pricey.


----------



## overboard (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm with most of the others. ECWS Polypropylene zip top tops and bottoms, or Marino wool underwear, then a LW wool shirt, then a HW wool shirt, and finally a windproof/waterproof insulated jacket/parka and bibs for sitting in inclement weather.
If I'm going to be still hunting, and the weather isn't too bad, I will substitute a Johnson wool jacket and pants for the outer layer. 
AND, Mickey Mouse boots for sitting in cold weather! 
NO COTTON whatsoever! 
I like wool, as long as it's not raining. From what I've read it's the only clothing that will still insulate even when wet, and it's quiet.

Good tip on the tall size, also gives a little extra to cut off just in case of an emergency!! :lol:


----------



## Scott85 (Jan 12, 2016)

Merino wool, I love my first lite stuff.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny (Jan 13, 2016)

t-shirt n shorts - - - if it gets really cold, maybe socks and flannel shirt.
really really cold, maybe long pants with light flannel shirt.
more colder than that - I stay indoors. :LMFAO:


----------

